# Colorado Summertime Best TS?



## Cheapseater (Dec 24, 2006)

Looking to visit Colorado in summer.  WHich timeshare do you recommend for a summer visit (Please exclude Ram's Horn in Estes Park)? Looking for a lot of activities close to the timeshare and nice accomendations. Thank you for your thoughts and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 24, 2006)

Check out Breckinridge -- there are several very nice timeshares there and lots of activities.


----------



## king1 (Dec 24, 2006)

You would be very lucky, and very happy, if you could snag a week at Valdoro Lodge in Breck.  First cabin all the way, and in a good location.  In Vail, Sandstone Creek is OK(try for a unit with an even last digit), and if you can use a 1BR, one of our all time favorites is The Wren, but ONLY if your room number has a "0" as the middle digit.  
Email if you are interested in an inexpensive rental in Vail.


----------



## nonutrix (Dec 24, 2006)

Ditto for Valdoro Mountain Lodge in Breckenridge.  We stayed there in late July, early August.  Pedestrian friendly town.  Great shops, dining, museums, historic buildings, etc.  Miles of bike trails throughout the town and county.  Free buses to everywhere.  You can't go wrong in Valdoro.  Good luck!


----------



## wandering gnome (Dec 24, 2006)

What are the advantages of the Wren's units with"0's"?


----------



## king1 (Dec 24, 2006)

The Wren consists of two wings--one running EW, with the "0", and the other NS(roughly).  The EW wing faces the mountain with a wonderful view of the ski runs and Gore Creek AND is orientated to receive little I70 noise, which is very noticeable in the NS wing, where the middle digit is a "1".  Also the 1BR units in the EW wing have two baths.  When we trade there, I put the unit on hold and call RCI to find out the unit number.  They always say that you may be placed in a different unit upon arrival, but we never have.  We've stayed there at least five times.   
Be advised that this resort doesn't have a grand lobby, fancy indoor outdoor pool, or most of the other amenities that some others boast, but the view from your balcony over the creek is worth more to us than all that other stuff that we seldom use anyway.


----------



## J9sling (Dec 24, 2006)

*I'll third that!*

Another vote for the Valdoro in Breckenridge.  We visited the Valdoro last September and fell in love with the town and the resort.  My review is posted on Tug...  I only hope all of our future trades are as wonderful as that last trip!


----------



## Topeka Tom (Dec 25, 2006)

I can't think of a Colorado resort I wouldn't visit, but some are surely better than others.  Here are a few thoughts.

Breck is very high (9000' +).  Downtown is about 9200'.  I was bothered by the altitude there, but I then was almost a senior citizen.  Then.  Almost.  'Nuf said.

Streamside at Vail will be renovating its clubhouse.  There will be few "clubhouse" activities available there this summer.  It's still in Vail, though, so I'd still go there if I could find a trade.  

Several resorts in Avon should be put high on the list, too, and since it's close to Vail, all the fun things in the attached file would apply.  (Hope it's still attached   )

If steam trains are your thing then Pagosa Springs is your only choice.  There are three narrow-gauge steam trains fairly close.  Durango and Chama are easy to find.  The one east of there, to La Veta Pass? (Not absolutely sure of that) is new and harder to find.

Steamboat Springs has its own identity.  In summer it's a cowboy town.  There is a lot to do there.

For the money, in my book, the best trade is to Mountainside at Silver Creek.  Easy access to Rocky Mt. Nat'l Park, Winter Part, Sulphur Hot Springs, and lots more.  Comfortable units, large to ridiculous sleeping capacities.

Happy Holidays and Happy searching to all!


----------



## susieq (Dec 25, 2006)

We had a wonderful vacation in Pagosa Springs this past June. We flew into Durango, and drove to Pagosa Springs, (an hour away). We not only rode both Steam trains mentioned above, we drove out to the Four Corners one day, (absolutely awesome), and drove back through AZ, and NM. We went up to Wolf  Creek Pass, to picnic up at the Continental Divide, (only the 3 ft. of snow in June put the kybosh on that!). There are Hot Springs in town ~ so wonderfully relaxing!! There are lots more things to do in town ~ it's such a great area! That was one of the best vacations we've had so far. But again, depends on what interests you. Best of luck!    

Sue


----------



## funtime (Dec 25, 2006)

*Consider Vail and Avon too*

I own at Falcon Point and while it is an older resort it is very well maintained and was recently refurbished.  It sits on a park next to Lakeside Terrace Timeshare and Sheraton Mountainside (Mountain Vista?).  The town of Avon has an indoor  water park and a great library and fitness center practically next door and Avon is just below Beaver Creek and just down the road from Vail.  I like all three of the above mentioned Avon resorts.  The fourth Avon timeshare (The Christie) is a step down from those three.   It is hard to get a two bedroom at the Sheraton Mountainside but Lakeside Terrace is all two bedroom and Falcon Point has several two bedrooms.  Good luck and I envy you your trip!  We went the first week in October and the weather was great and we had a great time.  Funtime


----------



## Cheapseater (Jan 5, 2007)

*Thank you and what about New Mexico?*

Thanks for all of your thoughts as it appreciated and will be utilized as we make our final decisions for our Summer 07 trip. 
 What about New Mexico as far as ts's are concerned? I welcome your thoughts.


----------



## Phill12 (Jan 6, 2007)

No response to question  delete


----------



## labguides (Jan 6, 2007)

Grand Timber in Breck is our favorite place in CO.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 7, 2007)

labguides,

Which Building at Grand Timbers is the best to get for a three bedroom?  We are owners there, but this will be the first year that we will have gone.  It will be the first week of August.  What is there to do and what are some of the tricks to help avoid altitude sickness?


----------



## sandcastles (Jan 7, 2007)

Could I ask why you say to exclude the Ram's Horn in Estes Park?  We stayed there before it was TS and we have plans to stay there this August for the first time as TS.  Now you've got me worried.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 7, 2007)

sandcastles,

One reason and I don't know if that is their reason(s) is that it is a very hard trade.  I have been trying to get it for a couple of years and have not been able to pull it during prime time.  What week of August are you going and what did you use for the exchange?


----------



## sandcastles (Jan 7, 2007)

We're going the last week of August (in fact Labor Day will fall in that week )so kids are probably back in school and I think Rams's Horn may have done a bulk banking.

We used our Week 16 at Ski View in Gatlinburg which has a low rating but we do get exceptionally good trades with it.

We stopped by Ram's Horn last summer when we were in Estes and asked if they had any units we could see and we were impressed with them.


----------



## labguides (Jan 7, 2007)

Grand Timber..
We stayed in a one bedroom unit with a large balcony. It was over the entrance to garage and the landscaping made it seem like we had a private garden.  

Avoiding altitude sickness:
If possible stay 1-2 nights at higher elevation than normal, but not  as high as Breck.   
Drink lots of water
Avoid alcohol
Don't try to do too much exercise the first 2 days

We have never been bothered with altitude sickness. There is a prescription med you can get to take prior to going to high elevation. Cannot remember the name of this med.

Have a wonderful time in Breck.  We are not cold-weather lovers, so we go to Breck in the summer or early fall.


----------



## susieq (Jan 7, 2007)

riverdees05 said:


> What is there to do and what are some of the tricks to help avoid altitude sickness?



We were in Colorado in June of 2005, and I'm not sure if this is the reason or not, but we never experienced altitude sickness or jet lag, (all the way from the East Coast), worth a try! Each day for about 3 months before we went for about a 3 mile walk, then when you're in CO., drink PLENTY of ice water. Such a simple thing, and like I said, I'm not sure if it helped,but we're doing it again this summer before we go to SD. Have a great vacation!!  

Sue


----------



## Cheapseater (Jan 8, 2007)

The reason I wished to exclude Rams Horn is simply because we have already stayed there and I knew that it would get a lot of attributes and I really want to know about other Colorado timeshares as they seem to be pretty much oriented to   winter ski season.  I intend to visit this summer and really want the TUG advice re staying at a TS in the summer "off season" as it is in Colorado.  Rams Horn and Estes Park is great and highly recommended.


----------



## JustPlainBill (Jan 10, 2007)

Breck is good. Lots to do in the summer. Kayaking, river rafting, the Georgetown loop train, off-road adventures you can manage in a normal car. We own a lovely condo in nearby Frisco, which we rent for $90/night in the summer. I would give you the URL of our website, but somebody would accuse me of advertising. If you cannot get the timeshare you want, look on VRBO.com for reasonable rentals.

As for altitude sickness, there is a drugstore in Keystone that rents a good-sized oxygen bottle and mask for about $40. Unfortunately, the FDA requires that you have a prescription to obtain oxygen. So you need a friendly doctor.

P.S. There is a fine ATV rental establishment in a funky little town up past Leadville. I forget the name of the place but you can find it on the internet. 1/2 day is a bone-jarring plenty. The loop trip they suggest is an all-day experience.


----------



## SciTchr (Jan 13, 2007)

*Valdoro*

I vote for Valdoro Mtn. Lodge in Breck. I stayed there last summer and loved it. Looking to go again this summer. Great rooms and a wonderful location. Breckenridge is a fun town in the summer. You can also easily drive to Lake Dillon for picnics, boating, hiking.


----------



## JLB (Jan 14, 2007)

OK, Worldmark in EP, then, Golden Eagle in EP, for a summer camp type feel.



Cheapseater said:


> Looking to visit Colorado in summer.  WHich timeshare do you recommend for a summer visit (Please exclude Ram's Horn in Estes Park)?


----------



## JLB (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh yeah, we've been in the Vail/Avon/Beaver Creek area in the summer also, a couple of times, and know of Falcon Point and the little lake there where I caught little trouties.  We even toured Falcon Point.

We found summer activities far more limited there than in the EP/RMNP area.

As I recall, Monica Seles was at Streamside the same week we were there.  We did not run into her, or hear her making that noise she made when she returned shots.  Of course, it would have been strange to hear her make that noise if she was not returning a shot.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks very much to all - I appreciate these discussions on TUG.

My wife and I have long been interested in a trip to Colorado.  I'm an Interval member.  I looked up Valdoro, but that must be an RCI affiliated resort.

After reading this thread, I was able to pick up a 2BR unit at Grand Timber in Breckenridge for August 2007 in trade for my Marriott DSV2 1BR white season Master unit.  I think that's a reasonable trade.  We have some friends in Colorado, and this gives us enough space so that they can visit if they wish.

Will look forward to it.


----------



## labguides (Jan 16, 2007)

That sounds like a great trade to me!  Enjoy!


----------



## judyjht (Jan 17, 2007)

We are staying at North Star in Steamboat August 2008.  We have been there in the winter but never the summer - can't wait!!


----------

